

How to manipulate people with font type? - JarekS
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=a-recipe-for-motivation

======
GiraffeNecktie
Original, and far more meaningful and accurate, title: A Recipe for
Motivation: Easy to Read, Easy to Do.

~~~
JarekS
For the first 20 minutes this post had different title (much closer to the
original one). No one has voted.

I thought of a little experiment and put on much more provocative title - and
what do you know! It ended up on the main page few minutes later...

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
I see. So it's basically "how to manipulate Hacker News readers by using a
hyped up headline"?

~~~
JarekS
Hyped up? Maybe a little. But notice the font! It's totally readable! :)

------
rbritton
I would be far more interested to know how similarly "easy-to-read" typefaces
fared. Does an androgynous typeface like Helvetica have a different result
than one more aligned with a gender? Does one with sharp aggressive serifs
like the Copperplate family cause a different reaction than the smoother
Garamond?

------
schwit
How about telling us what font type is best for various writing situations.

